# Good article on when to allow dogs off leash



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

By Patricia McConnell, author of The Other End Of The Leash. 

Safe Off Leash? » TheOtherEndoftheLeash


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting this!! I'm always wondering when Bear will be mature enough and controlled enough to do off leash. We tend to prefer our long lead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I love her books. She is so common sense.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Excellent article! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

I couldn't agree more with the feeling expressed about the freedom your dog is able to experience off lead and particularly for a dog which had been crated for most of it's life.

Woody's recall is pretty good...just yesterday I was out getting wood when all of a sudden he started barking and running toward our fence line. I saw a herd of 6 to 8 deer bolt from out of the willows and take off along the fence line.

During the winter months I leave my driveway gate open simply because having to dig it out after each snow storm is to hard on my back. And this is where the deer were headed along with Woody.

I'd been able to call him off a big buck not to long ago we'd flushed on an off lead walk which really made my day. But this was a whole herd and so close and within reach...I held my breath and gave him a loud "Woody Here!"

He gave me a look...the deer another look...and came running back to me. TREATS, TREATS and more TREATS!!!

The bottom line is in order to give your dog this freedom a reliable recall along with good judgement on your part is essential.

One thing I hadn't thought about which was pointed out in the article was the stand or stop command. Something new to work on and certainly worth while.

Pete


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> I couldn't agree more with the feeling expressed about the freedom your dog is able to experience off lead and particularly for a dog which had been crated for most of it's life.
> 
> Woody's recall is pretty good...just yesterday I was out getting wood when all of a sudden he started barking and running toward our fence line. I saw a herd of 6 to 8 deer bolt from out of the willows and take off along the fence line.
> 
> ...


I liked the "stop" or "stand" concept too. I'm thinking about adding it to our training vocab.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks! In booking this!


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

great read, I've been thinking about reading Leo's puppy training books again to try and teach him more tricks/ commands I'm getting an odd feeling that his brain isnt being stimulated enough. I have never even thought about the "stop/ stand" command before reading this article.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Great article!!! I've been allowing Ellie off leash in the wooded areas on base. The base is completely fenced in, and shed be found if she runs off. She never does though. She loves running freely and comes 100% of the time at this point. She doesn't even bother the jiggers that come by, but greets them if they approach her.

In other areas, I won't consider it unless I knew she was safe. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## leonidas7 (Sep 20, 2011)

MominGermany said:


> Great article!!! I've been allowing Ellie off leash in the wooded areas on base. The base is completely fenced in, and shed be found if she runs off. She never does though. She loves running freely and comes 100% of the time at this point. She doesn't even bother the jiggers that come by, but greets them if they approach her.
> 
> In other areas, I won't consider it unless I knew she was safe.
> 
> ...


There was a park near my apartment that I would always used to let leo off leash- other pet owners would do this as well. He LOVED being able to run around freely and greet other dogs. It was something more than the usual dog park adventures, somewhere with fresh grass, tress, birds and squirrels to chase. There was a trail along the outline of the park and I would always train him to walk by my side, heel, stay and leave it. It was quite the morning routine before I went to work.

One day a lady and her baby were walking and before I could even get the chance to call him back he was already greeting them, wanting to be petted. The lady and the kid were screaming, horrified of my puppy. I used a firm "come" and he came. I still remember this day clearly, it was the only accident he's had. My fault that I wasn't aware of our surroundings. We're in a house now and no longer in the same area, I haven't been able to find a replacement part yet, given the crummy weather. Hopefully when the weather starts to get nicer we can go exploring.


----------

